# Which of the 3 is a better Graphic Card !



## augustya (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I wanted to know out of these 3 Graphic card which one would be efficent in terms of performance If I want to play some 3D virtual Reality Games. Which of these cards would give a better performance.

1. NVIDIA Geforce 8400M GT with 128 MB dedicated RAM.

2. ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 with 128 MB dedicated RAM.

3. ATI M82XT Graphics Controller with 128 MB dedicated RAM. 

Cheers !


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

augustya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to know out of these 3 Graphic card which one would be efficent in terms of performance If I want to play some 3D virtual Reality Games. Which of these cards would give a better performance.
> 
> ...


None of em gives better performance if u play some new games... And never think abt 8400Gt to give a blasting performance... Its so called as junk... If u wanna buy a gfx card then post ur query in thread related to that in Hardware Troubleshooting or plz mention ur budget and we'd suggest some good gfx cards...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 12, 2008)

@augustya
8400M GT are mobile series, and is only for laptops.
if u gonna get a laptop, get atleast one with 8600M GT, which will just cost bout 2~2.5k more than 8400M GT.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Aug 12, 2008)

anything less than 8600GT is not worth the money you spend......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 13, 2008)

All the three are nearly the same and dont expect any miracles from them when playing the new games.

Even if u are a casual gamer ... Go for 8600GT or better.
Cuz it will suffice ur gaming needs for sometime.


----------



## acewin (Aug 13, 2008)

all said by others being true and would suggest same, I just m adding 3470 is better than 8400GT, cannot say abou the performance of  ATI M82XT.

What are you planning to do exactly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2008)

hd3470 is better than 8400


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 13, 2008)

btw, which laptop gives the choice among these?


----------

